
Facebook debuts 60 new Timeline apps, approving apps from all devs - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/2012/01/18/facebook-open-graph-timeline-apps/
======
spicyxtreme
hrm.. how are you guys on hackernews looking to approach this? mainly by
building an extension to your current apps to suit timeline? what are the
psychological ticks that you guys find important and different and that we
should tap on with the new timeline? LOL.. sorry.. kinda loaded.. :p

